# pigeon whistle training question



## Kiddrock (Aug 18, 2005)

will any whistle work ?? or do i need a pigeon whistle to get them to come home? im thinking to blow whistle while feeding where the come for food .is that right ?? thx ,


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

"Just put your lips together and blow"

.....a little Hollywood for ya, but I think it's that simple. Just do it before you feed regularly and they should get the point.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I also just whistle. I also shake the feed can while I whistle. You will find that with a correct feeding regiment that the whistle is quite effective. If you overfeed you can whistle all day and they will sit and look at you like you are a fool. Yesterday for instance, I flew my birds in the AM. I had 22 birds trap in about 20 seconds. They were in the trap before I had a chance to whistle. I overfed them a bit in the AM and had to leave before they were finished, leaving food in the hopper. When I flew them in the PM it took them about 5 minutes to trap, and my pucker was whistled out. I start shaking and whistling while the birds are in the nest. They soon get the picture. By the time I move them to the fly loft they know what it is all about. I think a good feeding regiment of twice a day, all they can clean up in about 5 minutes, late trappers get little if any, works well. There is many of times when they land and go straight in the trap, before I get the food out, with no chance to whistle. The whistle does work though. I have called them in off the neighbors roof with the can shake and whistle. It is great for training the first few times they are out. You can also call them in out of the air, if you spot a hawk or a strom is comming. 

Randy Hill


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I think as long as you do the same thing at feed time it would work, as hillfamilyloft says your feeding must be up to scratch as mine do not trap either unless hungry.

Some people shake nails in a can etc - as long as bird associates this with food anything will work


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Just a regular starter whistle will work. Its the same as what you order from the supply places. And you can get it most any where. Or even the child whistles. WQhich is a cheaper type but does the same. Use it at feeding blowing it when you feed. To get your birds used to the whistle noise means its feeding time. Then when you fly them hungry. You call them in with it. The feed can shacking and tapping works well to. Just the whistle will carry the sound further for calling them in.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kiddrock said:


> will any whistle work ?? or do i need a pigeon whistle to get them to come home? im thinking to blow whistle while feeding where the come for food .is that right ?? thx ,


Hello Kiddrock,

Like others have indicated, any signal can work. You can keep it very simple.
Most people assume it has to be a sound, but it does not. You can use your imagination. The trick is to get them to associate, whatever it is you do, to feeding time.

I am an advocate of hand feeding. They associate me, with feed. My presence alone, will bring them in, if they want food. If I simply say, "Come in, it's time to eat" each and every time I feed. They can make the conection. It can really be as simple as that.


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

will whistling work on fantails?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the key to feeding them is to do whatever you do the same way every day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whistling works with any pigeons or birds. You can teach anything to associate something with food. I whistle myself. Which was extremely difficult when I went to the dentist and my lip and nose was numb, but I managed, LOL.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Kiddrock said:


> will any whistle work ?? or do i need a pigeon whistle to get them to come home? im thinking to blow whistle while feeding where the come for food .is that right ?? thx ,


I use this whistle...

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/770.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I do not use a whistle,Iuse the shake the can method.Now if you live in the country the whistle might be OK but if you live in the city blowing a whistle could upset a neigbor or two. Then thereis the kid that just happends to have a whistle and he/she starts blowing that thing while your birds are loft flying. Think about it, but I for one will stick with shake the feed can method * GEORGE


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a video that shows how http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwxFIDBoIlM&feature=BF&list=ULGgd9kFv9Myo&index=3


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

In the beginning I used different kinds of whistle--kids whistle, referee's whistle. It helps attract your birds because they are loud. Your neighbors will hear it too and may "eye" you. In the end I got tired carrying it and I just whistle with my lips and say "come on, come on." It seems to work, but the loud whistle seems more effective calling your birds to go down and eat while flying high. I think they can't fully hear my lip whistle.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I use a cow bell, the trick is to do the one thing you do each and every time you feed them and only when you feed them. Warren's right, I carry a blue bucket and the birds that see me do not wait for the bell, but due to the limited sight around my loft I use the bell for the ones that do not see me. Even if they're all in the loft and see the blue bucket I still use the bell and when I take them off to train, I have feed waiting and the bell with me.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use my voice... I just call them in like someone would the pigs to come eat... "come and eaaaat!"..come on!!!!..here pidgy pidgy pidgy!.....lol...


----------

